# Jug-bay



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Stopped by today to look around and take some pictures from what I could see nothing was bitting however the Guy with the net made a killing I counted 9 crates taken to his truck fill to the brim with perch and one with large cats about :--|:redface:
The way he is going if the county allows him to continue like this next 10 years from now perch will be gone no wonder the line fishermen find it heard to catch anything the same thing happen to the stripers some years ago they had to put maritorium on them for about 10 years if I can recall 
I may stop there one day this to try my luck SEE YOU GUYS


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

i assume he's a commercial fisherman?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I was there yesterday, I got there around 5:30, and left around 6:15/6:20pm. I got a fair amount of bites there in that short period of time. I pulled up a couple of stripers, the first of which was around 13" or so. This lady on the pier was begging me to let her keep it...even after I explained the regulations  I had to quickly end that conversation by returning the fish to his home. 

I wish I had my camera for that one...I was excited. I did have my camera for the second MONSTER though....










:fishing:


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

MetroMan said:


> I was there yesterday, I got there around 5:30, and left around 6:15/6:20pm. I got a fair amount of bites there in that short period of time. I pulled up a couple of stripers, the first of which was around 13" or so. This lady on the pier was begging me to let her keep it...even after I explained the regulations  I had to quickly end that conversation by returning the fish to his home.
> 
> I wish I had my camera for that one...I was excited. I did have my camera for the second MONSTER though....
> 
> ...


I know that's right metro


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I was using blood worms that I got from the place on 202 in Cheverly. I had no idea that place sold all that stuff. I was surprised. I thought it was just a liquor store that had a lil fridge for bait. 

The guy working there was really nice too. I was expecting different based upon what I've read here.


----------



## Amarie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Man u 2*



MetroMan said:


> I was there yesterday, I got there around 5:30, and left around 6:15/6:20pm. I got a fair amount of bites there in that short period of time. I pulled up a couple of stripers, the first of which was around 13" or so. This lady on the pier was begging me to let her keep it...even after I explained the regulations  I had to quickly end that conversation by returning the fish to his home.
> 
> I wish I had my camera for that one...I was excited. I did have my camera for the second MONSTER though....
> 
> ...


I was there in the a.m. Caught a 6in yp i told her 2 small n threw it back.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL...they had a stringer of "rather small" WP by the time they left.


----------



## Amarie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Supercast*

I was out there also. I think oughta be a crime 4 them to net small waterways like that! I have nothing against him makin a livin. But come on! He's shootin fish in a barrel there!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I saw the net out there and said "no way they fish commercially all the way up here! 

I see I was wrong! 

I tried to head down to JB today...but I didnt realize they closed at 6. So I left there and headed down to Waysons...where there was no action for me. This trio of guys caught a few perch...2 white, 2 yellow. It was all good until the DNR Police rolled up checking for licenses! 

Luckily for one guy, they only gave him a warning.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

went to jug-bay tuesday morning at 830am. 1st 3hrs nothin but mudcats on
low-tide. then when the tide started to switch over to hi-tide, WPs started to bite in a frenzy. BWs was their main dish. end up taking home 15 WPs, left around 2pm.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Was there yesterday evening. Tide was kicking, as were the white perch. I took five home last night. Blood worms was the drug of choice. I had two rods going. I started out with one rod with a top/bottom crappie rig, and the other with a simple hook & sinker set up. All of my white perch hits were on the top hook of the crappie rig. I switched the second rod to the same rig...then they started hitting that one just as hard...top hook only. The only on the bottom hook was by a catfish...which proceeded to roll around like a freakin gator...tangling everything.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

where is jug bay


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

nice catch metroman


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

:fishing:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

well yesterday morning they were tearing them up at waysons on the pier at hi-tide. a fella name Bo caught atleast 30 Wps. so i believe now that you have to be there at hi-tide when fishin for most fish especially WPs!!!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

hmmm...I might have to go back out today at/around high tide


----------



## Amarie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Today*

Got there round 4 tide comin in we're gettin nada. See guys on rocks takin pics witha 5ft stringer full. All caught low tide. So who can predict? Need a crystal ball!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

This was my catch from yesterday at Jug Bay. After the tide rolled in, they started biting pretty well...like "bites on both rods at the same time" well. 

Amerie, I guess you were at the other fishing pier, because I didn't see you. I was there from around 4:30 till kick-out time. 

It sucks that they close when the fish start biting really good for me.

A, What kinda bait were you using?


----------



## Amarie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Metro*



MetroMan said:


> This was my catch from yesterday at Jug Bay. After the tide rolled in, they started biting pretty well...like "bites on both rods at the same time" well.
> 
> Amerie, I guess you were at the other fishing pier, because I didn't see you. I was there from around 4:30 till kick-out time.
> 
> ...


Yeah i was @ waysons. I was using bloodworms. Otherside of bridge seems 2 be the place. Just scared of the snakes!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my bad. I thought you were saying you were at Jug Bay


----------



## Grasshopper (Mar 25, 2009)

Where exactly is Jug Bay. Is that where that little waterway leads?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.pgparks.com/places/parks/jugbay.html

The website has their address, so you can check it out on Google Earth or google Maps to get an actual view of where it is on the patuxent.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Wife and I drove to Jug Bay and got there just at closing time. That place closes at 6:30 ( we got there at t:15). We did have time to look around a little. I like the place but can see where you would need a small boat. I went to the last boat landing and saw a little pier there. Where does everyone fish there? I will definitely be going back. I get off early and am thinking about hitting Waysons for a little bit tomorrow night.

John


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I fish off the little pier (go past the office/house bldgs, then down the hill toward the river). Once the warm season hits, I will be doing my fishing from a canoe though. I can imagine that pier gets too crowded when the weather is really nice.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Once the days get longer, and temp warms up, the manager will extend the operating hours till 8pm.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Yesterday's catch...

























Big round of applause to James (screen name "mytmouse"). We met up to go fishing yesterday after conversing. It was his first time out...he landed a nice 9.5" white perch. It doesnt look that big in the pic, but I measured it when I got home. He got a nice round of applause by the good people out there yesterday


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the love Metroman!! I had a great time out there...everyone was great. I got a little discouraged from watching you pull in fish after fish, but I think I gotta work on my hooking the fish. But I will get there. I am ready to go catch some more!!! LOL

MYT


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I was thinking about your hook size on my way home. I think my hooks were a tad smaller than yours. That could've easliy been the difference. You were definitely getting bites...


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Great Catch fellas!!!!!!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> I was thinking about your hook size on my way home. I think my hooks were a tad smaller than yours. That could've easliy been the difference. You were definitely getting bites...


Ahh good point...I'll get some smaller ones for next time. Man I must got the bug now, because I was ready to leave work early today and catch some more! LMAO


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

MetroMan said:


> I fish off the little pier (go past the office/house bldgs, then down the hill toward the river). Once the warm season hits, I will be doing my fishing from a canoe though. I can imagine that pier gets too crowded when the weather is really nice.


Good idea I am thinking about buying one myself. That river has some pretty swift current in places right.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I need to hit up good ole JB this week...perhaps Thursday after work. I need to make up for the lack of activity at SPSP on Sunday


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

> I think I need to hit up good ole JB this week...perhaps Thursday after work. I need to make up for the lack of activity at SPSP on Sunday


Uggh you suck...I think that I'm going to try to hit Jug Bay up Friday morning. Bad thing is they are calling for rain showers...

James C.


----------



## Amarie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Jb*

Well i'll be there thurs. Morn soon as they open the gates! Wish me luck.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I will be there first thing in the morning too. Amarie give me a shout when you get there. I will be the brother with the Gold Maxima


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Amarie how did you do when I left from that corner?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I got there around 4:45pm. Had about 8 or 9 on my stringer come quittin time. I took them to the wharf for cleaning. I did NOT feel like being bothered with it last night.


----------



## Amarie (Mar 19, 2009)

*4 step*



Foursteps24 said:


> Amarie how did you do when I left from that corner?


Ha ha joke was on me! Shoulda left when u did!


----------



## fishin mission (Aug 18, 2008)

wow , your makin me jealous with all them whities , where is jug bay?? a mess of perch sure beats a couple of rainbow trout any day by me , any help please ???? my wife and i love em , just cant find em up here , but id be willing to travel for a sure thing !!!!


----------

